
Another Neustar UltraDNS Outage – UltraDNS Goes Down - skwirl
https://blog.dotcom-monitor.com/website-uptime/october15-neustar-ultradns-outage-down/
======
rdl
Yeah -- it's annoying how many layers there are, sometimes. At first we
obviously were worried a couple sites which are CloudFlare customers were
having problems due to our service. Wasn't that, moved upstream to AWS; wasn't
that. Identified UltraDNS later, and confirmed externally.

------
comice
A sales weasel from dyn is trying to capitalise on the outage.

Here he is being trolled for it though:
[https://twitter.com/DynShane/status/654775378976768000](https://twitter.com/DynShane/status/654775378976768000)

------
skwirl
I didn't see a better source to link to, but this seems to be impacting a lot
of websites and I thought others would like to know what is going on.

